# Anesthesia for EEG



## lcole7465 (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a patient that an EEG was performed under general anesthesia due to behavioral issues and autism. 

History: 31 y.o. female with a history of hypothrodism, behavioral issues, insomina, autism, who has random 
outbursts who is undergoing an EEG to evaluate for seizures. This EEG is recorded under general anesthesia.

Medications: General anesthesia, Vimpat, Trileptal, Risperdal, Zoloft, Topamax, Trazodone, Synthroid and Nifedipine.

Report: This EEG was acquired with electrodes placed according to the 10-20 electrode placement system. Video was not recorded. *The EEG background was featured by 1-2 Hz polymorphic delta rhythms of medium voltage superimposed almost continuously by 12-14 Hz faster rhythms, especially in fronto-central regions. Intermittent periods of suppression, lasting 2-7 secs were also noted for ~10% of recording time. The EEG activity was reactive to stimulation. * No clear sleep structures were seen. There was no focal slowing. There were no interictal discharges. There were 
no electrographic seizures identified. *Photic stimulation was not performed. Hyperventilation was not performed. 

Impression: This EEG was obtained while intubated and sedated and is normal for sedated state.
*
Clinical Correlation: This EEG recording is normal, indicative of sedative anesthetic use. No epileptiform abnormalities or lateralizing signs were recorded. Normal EEGs, however, do not rule out epilepsy.

I'm not sure what I use for the CPT or ASA Cross for this one. I'm thinking that whatever the code is I should also use the -23 modifier.

Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 7, 2017)

I believe its still unlisted code 01999 w/ mod 23

Sorry most recent info I could find is from nearly 16 years ago 

https://www.supercoder.com/coding-n...rt/reader-question-anesthesia-for-eeg-article


----------



## lcole7465 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes, any information I was finding is quite old also... 

Thank you


----------



## SuganyaPounraj (Aug 4, 2020)

Can some one help me on ASA cross for EEG Routine Procedure.


----------

